# 622 skips ahead to Live TV



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I've done a search and did not find this same problem.

When watching a buffered program or starting at the beginning of a recording that has not completed, my 622 will skip ahead to Live TV. When watching Live TV I'll hit the Skip Back button a few times, the video will stutter & pixelate, then skips ahead to Live TV.

This problem has been going on for over a month now. Weeks ago I could fix the problem with a power cycle (unplug, wait 2 minutes, plug back in) and all would go well for the next couple days. Now the problem stays regardless of how many power cycles and Check Switches.

Tech Support checked to see if this was a problem with L6.22 and found no issue with the software. Another Tech Support session had me delete all of my recorded programming. I complied and deleted everything off my DVR. The problem still remained. Tech Support now wants to charge me fifty bucks to come out and debug the DVR, a piece of equipment I am leasing. There's something fundamentally wrong with charging someone to fix a piece of a equipment they do not own.

My 622 is the only box I have. A terrible install tech came in and ran two lines to the wall behind my TV. However he used a Separator for some strange reason. I have since removed the separator and directly connected the two lines which go into the LNBs on my 1000.2 dish. Perhaps I should procure a power inserter?

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to give as much information as possible. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

This sounds more like a software problem than anything else, however I have not seen it occur on my 622. Since you have already deleted all your recordings, you might consider calling CSRs until you get one that will send you a replacement. If the same 622 has been working at the same location, I don't see spending $50 for a tech unless maybe he could replace the box on site without having to deal with waiting for a new one and returning the old one. Since any 622 replacement you get will be a refurb at this point, its always a crap shoot whether you get a good one or not.

AFAIK, the only thing a power inserter is used for is an external switch such as a SW44. It does not sound like you have one of those so I don't know what you would use a power inserter for.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Schizm said:


> I've done a search and did not find this same problem.
> 
> When watching a buffered program or starting at the beginning of a recording that has not completed, my 622 will skip ahead to Live TV. When watching Live TV I'll hit the Skip Back button a few times, the video will stutter & pixelate, then skips ahead to Live TV.
> 
> ...


Power inserters are only used in conjunction with specific types of switches, so no you would not want to use one of those. Try plugging the receiver into a different electrical outlet. If it is on a surge protector, try bypassing that and plugging the receiver directly to a wall outlet. If neither of those works, my guess would be that either the receiver is faulty or there is a grounding issue with the lines coming in from the dish.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification and suggestions.

I double-checked the block outside & has a ground going to a spigot and another screwed into the metal pole the dish is mounted to. I cleaned off the oxidation on all four points. The DVR was plugged into a UPS with conditioning whose ground indicator shows things to be nominal. I plugged the DVR directly into the wall and double-checked the socket with a separate ground fault indicator.

I disconnected my OTA antenna and external HD just in case these were sending noise into the DVR. Unfortunately all of this was done without successfully fixing my jump-to-live problem.

Seems like I'll have to call Dish a few times to get a CSR who can realize this is a problem with the DVR and not the install. Frustrating too that the CSRs don't seem to care whether or not I stay with their company.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a tech come out and effectively redo the installation. The barrel connectors previously used were not rated to >2.2Ghz and grounding to the water spigot was "bush league" according to the tech. He also realigned my dish and my numbers went up 20-55%. The problem seems to have gone away and I am once again a happy 622 user. Thanks DBSTalk!


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I spoke too soon. The DVR went back to it's Live TV antics after I had a few hours of recordings on the HD. I did a tech support chat & they are shipping me a new DVR.


----------



## billypritchard (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm reading up on audio dropouts, but noticed this thread. My DVR does this exact same thing. We simply cannot watch anything in the buffer or currently recording. After just a minute or two it will jump to live, and you can't skip backwards at all. Exactly as discussed in the OP.

Guess I'll be calling Dish on Monday.


----------



## billypritchard (Aug 8, 2008)

I called last night and the tech guy didn't even do much troubleshooting. Checked a couple of screens and then said he'd send me a new box. I wonder if there is something out there now that says this problem is a 'can't fix'.


----------



## am9ac1 (May 15, 2007)

I had the exact same issues with my 622. I finally called and within 2 minutes on the phone with a CSR, I was scheduled to get a new one. Got it 4 days later with a pre-paid return for the old one.
I believe that the issue for me was a result of too much heat, because when the symptoms first appeared if I could cool the unit down, the unit went back to normal operation. After time it didn't mater what the Temp was it wouldn't work right.

Call and get a new one if you haven't done so already.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 24, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 722. Dish 'gave' me a 722k and a new install but charged me $150. Biggest problem is the installers didn't have a working peak meter and had to do their best to tune it in by hand. Besides that, the 722k sometimes does the same 'jump to live tv' as the 722. So far it can happen on either tuner, but especially on local channel 4 S.F.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

I had this same problem back in February...see this post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152471

After that I called tech and they said the hard drive was going bad and sent me a new receiver and all worked fine...fast forward to beginning of Aug and I have the same issue again. I called tech and the guy told me that he "checked" and there has been no report of this issue happening and since they already sent me a new receiver, he would report it to tier 3 support and for the time being there is nothing that can be done and I have to live with it...wtf...

Doing some "testing" of my own I have come to the conclusion that for me, the problem exits only on HD channels. If I record and or pause a sd channel I have no problems what so ever.

Last night I experienced something new. I was recording Cold Case but at the same time was the football game. When the game ended I went into my recordings and started watching Cold Case from the beginning. By the time the show was over I was only about i/2 way through. I had paused the show to take care of something and when I came back 5 min later I was watching live TV...I went back to finish watching Cold Case and I had to start all over, it did not "save" my place. I had to FF through half the show to get back to where I was before.

I plan on calling tech later this evening and demand a new receiver.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I have had some funny similar problems with my 622. I always go view an OTA channel. This continues the recording but gets me out of playback. Then I go restart the playback from the beginning again and usually whatever problem I had goes away.

Rick R


----------

